# CREB question.......



## Brutalfly (Mar 8, 2021)

I was looking at some info on the internet and saw the phrase "CREB" Crown Embossed Brookfield. I was wondering the difficulty of finding these in the wild (antique store). I had never seen one in the wild so when I saw it I thought it was pretty cool. In all honesty I had never seem one till today.


----------



## nydigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> I was looking at some info on the internet and saw the phrase "CREB" Crown Embossed Brookfield. I was wondering the difficulty of finding these in the wild (antique store). I had never seen one in the wild so when I saw it I thought it was pretty cool. In all honesty I had never seem one till today.


Crown Embossed Brookfields are the earliest of the Brookfields, 1890s old. You can find them in antique stores, eBay, etsy, or fb marketplace. Someplaces they may be still in the air. Here are a few of mine in several different CDs. Alot of times the embossing can be really weak on these.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 8, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Crown Embossed Brookfields are the earliest of the Brookfields, 1890s old. You can find them in antique stores, eBay, etsy, or fb marketplace. Someplaces they may be still in the air. Here are a few of mine in several different CDs. Alot of times the embossing can be really weak on these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are awesome. Thank you for sharing those. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## nydigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> Those are awesome. Thank you for sharing those. How long have you been collecting?


Thanks. Probably been collecting about 14 years. Have probably close to 300 or so. I still collect bottles, little more picky with them now. I got this mint lightning rod insulator today in the mail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 9, 2021)

Look for a 145 with no inner skirt...143.4. I dug a 143.4 CREB last year in Western Massachusetts. They are pretty rare


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Depending on the CD style there are an amazing catalog of embossings that are found on CREBs
They can have as simple as "W. Brookfield" (front dome) to as complex as (front dome) W. Brookfield / 45 Cliff St / N. Y.  (Rear dome) "Cauvet's / Pat. /July 25 1865 /Pat Jan 25 1870 / Pat Feb 22 1870 and there are nearly 40 or 50 variations of embossing that have been cataloged.
I've been collecting since I was a child and have been retrieving them from the wild (real wild) for 25+ years
Fun topic thx for the thread.
~Fred


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 9, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Depending on the CD style there are an amazing catalog of embossings that are found on CREBs
> They can have as simple as "W. Brookfield" (front dome) to as complex as (front dome) W. Brookfield / 45 Cliff St / N. Y.  (Rear dome) "Cauvet's / Pat. /July 25 1865 /Pat Jan 25 1870 / Pat Feb 22 1870 and there are nearly 40 or 50 variations of embossing that have been cataloged.
> I've been collecting since I was a child and have been retrieving them from the wild (real wild) for 25+ years
> Fun topic thx for the thread.
> ~Fred



Sounds like CREBS can be a fun avenue to go down. I think it will be a neat thread after reading some things and seeing the pics that people share.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

There is also a 55 Fulton st address


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Alot of times the embossing can be really weak on these.


Man, did you just nail it right there! I got insulators that are crown embossed like the 126.1 or 127 (can't remember which CD style mine is), and I know there's embossing there, but it is illegible. Often times weak and mixed with cold mold ripples.


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 9, 2021)

This is the one I ending getting from the antique store. I had never seen one like this and had to have it.


----------



## nydigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> This is the one I ending getting from the antique store. I had never seen one like this and had to have it.
> View attachment 220829View attachment 220830


Really nice one, embossing is really strong. May i ask how much you paid?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 9, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Really nice one, embossing is really strong. May i ask how much you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Thanks for the compliment.
I only paid $3 for it. Which I try not to pay to much and keep it reasonable.


----------



## nydigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> I only paid $3 for it. Which I try not to pay to much and keep it reasonable.


You did good, no damage it books for $10. Yours is EIN 250 in the picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 9, 2021)

nydigger said:


> You did good, no damage it books for $10. Yours is EIN 250 in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.
Also that is a pretty neat book. What is it?


----------



## nydigger (Mar 9, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> Wow that is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.
> Also that is a pretty neat book. What is it?


Its the insulator price guide book. Best $50 i ever spent in the hobby. Its paid for itself with the money I have saved purchasing insulators
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 10, 2021)

That sounds like a great book.
Lately I have been reading a lot on the sites:




__





						Insulator ID Gallery
					





					www.nia.org
				











						All Insulators - Glass Insulators (CD)
					

Glass  Insulators with a  CD (Consolidated Design) Number




					allinsulators.com
				











						Hemingray.net - Hemingray On-Line museum
					

Website dedicated to Hemingray Glass co and Hemingray made glass such as Insulators, Oil Lamps, Bottles, Fruit Jars, K of L Match safe.




					hemingray.net
				







__





						North American Threaded Pintype Glass Insulators
					





					www.nia.org


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 10, 2021)

There is also quite a bit of info here: https://www.nia.org/

If you like CREBs, I can post some photos in a day or so.


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 10, 2021)

BillinMo said:


> There is also quite a bit of info here: https://www.nia.org/
> 
> If you like CREBs, I can post some photos in a day or so.



That is one site I do like a lot.


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 12, 2021)

So this would be another crown embossed (CRE) but not a brookfield. But possibly made by brookfield. Idk my history there. I know there's a denver mold too as to whether it's from denver....I think it is???


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 12, 2021)

The reason for the interest in the CREBs and particularly CREB s that also have the MLOD (mold line over dome) is that it's a dating method. The Brookfields that have the crown embossing and the MOLD are from the NYC glass houses and they are much older and far less specimens available.
~Fred


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 12, 2021)

All insulators is good Shawn does a lot of work on those sites


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 12, 2021)

The Hemingray.net is Bob Starhs baby. And he is a member here. He actually just posted a message about Hemingray.net not too long ago... somewhere around here. Its a very good site.
~Fred


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 13, 2021)

I think both sites are Shaun K.'s. He takes credit for them anyway


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 14, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> So this would be another crown embossed (CRE) but not a brookfield. But possibly made by brookfield. Idk my history there. I know there's a denver mold too as to whether it's from denver....I think it is???



The so-called "Denver mold" is never crown embossed.    Most collectors would agree that yours is a Brookfield product.

The Denver Mold is not really from Denver... it's called that because the shape resembles some tolls made by Western Glass Manufacturing (WGM) but the glass characteristics usually point to Brookfield.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 14, 2021)

And I'd promised some CREB photos, so here goes. 

CD 145 - yellow green, snowy/fizzy blue aqua, snowy aqua, CD 126.3 aqua with some snow.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 14, 2021)

Second bunch: 

CD 133 with Cauvet's 1865 patent on the crown and 55 Fulton on the skirt, CD 145 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and ER on the skirt, CD 138 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and Postal Tel. Co. on the skirt, CD 145 with two patent dates and a nice milky swirl.


----------



## nydigger (Mar 14, 2021)

BillinMo said:


> Second bunch:
> 
> CD 133 with Cauvet's 1865 patent on the crown and 55 Fulton on the skirt, CD 145 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and ER on the skirt, CD 138 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and Postal Tel. Co. on the skirt, CD 145 with two patent dates and a nice milky swirl.
> 
> View attachment 221235


I have a few 133 ERs I pulled off the old Erie line that went through Harriman and Sugar Loaf NY

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 15, 2021)

I dug up some 55 Fulton St. on the skirts along the line from Rutland VT through Middlebury VT. All were frost popped unfortunately.


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 16, 2021)

BillinMo said:


> And I'd promised some CREB photos, so here goes.
> 
> CD 145 - yellow green, snowy/fizzy blue aqua, snowy aqua, CD 126.3 aqua with some snow.
> 
> View attachment 221234





BillinMo said:


> Second bunch:
> 
> CD 133 with Cauvet's 1865 patent on the crown and 55 Fulton on the skirt, CD 145 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and ER on the skirt, CD 138 with W. Brookfield 45 Cliff St. on the crown and Postal Tel. Co. on the skirt, CD 145 with two patent dates and a nice milky swirl.
> 
> View attachment 221235




You have some awesome insulators there. 
Thank you for sharing these.
Love the greenish colored one.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 16, 2021)

nydigger said:


> I have a few 133 ERs I pulled off the old Erie line that went through Harriman and Sugar Loaf NY


LOL, nydigger, that's where I got a lot of mine in the late 90's!


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 16, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> LOL, nydigger, that's where I got a lot of mine in the late 90's!


Y'all must know Ken and Jeff...


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 21, 2021)

My dad texted me and said he picked up these 2 yesterday. Figured I would add to the CREB discussion


----------



## nydigger (Mar 21, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> My dad texted me and said he picked up these 2 yesterday. Figured I would add to the CREB discussion
> 
> View attachment 221850View attachment 221851View attachment 221852


Nice, CD145 also called a beehive and a CD102 known as a pony

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 21, 2021)

Flip the larger one upside down. If it looks like the little one...has no inner petticoat (skirt) it's a good one


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 21, 2021)

143.4


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 21, 2021)

Brutalfly said:


> This is the one I ending getting from the antique store. I had never seen one like this and had to have it.
> View attachment 220829View attachment 220830


I am not a insulator collector but if I was I would definitely have that piece in my collection I like it it's nice beautiful color


----------



## nydigger (Mar 26, 2021)

Just got a couple CD133s delivered. Brookfields embossing sucks more often than not, the right one is a perfect example of the suck. Both were made for the Erie Railroad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutalfly (Mar 26, 2021)

nydigger said:


> Just got a couple CD133s delivered. Brookfields embossing sucks more often than not, the right one is a perfect example of the suck. Both were made for the Erie Railroad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the shape of those. Look pretty cool.


----------

